# How's THIS for a new Grave Grabber concept?!



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

When digging around for a picture of the cylinder from Prince of Darkness I ran across this picture and thought -- WOW, this would make an awesome take on the grave grabber mechanism. It's a brilliant piece of Photoshopped artwork.










The biggest challenge I see really is the fact that it's entirely skinned so it'd probably have to be covered in latex or silicon - unless someone has a better approach.

I'd love to redo Joe Rombie similar to this as it would fit much better with the style of the rest of the haunt. But I know I just don't have the time or money unless a simple solution presents itself.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're right, TM, that would make for a stunning prop.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

This would be a great prop. He would go very nicely in my freak show with this.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG, Watcher, that's GORGEOUS!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

That's sweet Watcher. 

I guess I could corpse something but hiding the grabber mechanics will be tricky. I'll play with some ideas tonight on the doodle pad. Can't do too much else until I get some more cash flow into the prop budget.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, that is cool.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I really like the snake man it would be an awsome prop it's true these props can get pricy when you have to do special techniques while building them.....Watcher your prop is awsome reminds me of the fish boy off a house of a 1000 corpses


----------



## paulcav151 (Nov 15, 2009)

I have never seen a Mercorpse before. Original. I like!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That is pretty cool TM and watcher..way to go..it's a great piece!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

two thumbs up!


----------

